# WA Trip



## deebo (Aug 6, 2012)

I drove over to WA from brissy a few months ago with my old man as for the last few years he has headed over to go looking for gold so I decided to the drive with him this year as in the past I have flown over and met him kalgoorlie. Wd didnt go to far from Kalgoorlie this time and only went just outside of Orabanda and based ourselves there.

I have a million pics from the trip as the country side is spectactular but here are a few of the more interesting things I saw.....

First up is a DOR snake that I'm not 100% certain on its ID as I dont know vens at all....it was found around kyancutta in SA.

Secondly is the real highlight of the trip - this beasty was only around 1.5m long in total length but was very impressive. I was able to get very close to it and it would just press itself into the ground and then if i took another step closer it would puff up and start to hiss, and then another step and it would raise its body and hiss very loudly and then another step and it would run off for 10m and then crouch down again.

I also found this cool shingleback skull - it was picked clean of flesh but was perfectly intact and a bright gold colour.

I also managed to stumble across a few grams of gold this time - was on the day before I left late in the arvo and found these three pieces in the space of 30 mins and within 50m of each other. We went back to the same area the following morning before I flew out and I spent about 5hours swinging the detector and didnt find another piece! In total the trip was about 12days and my dad getting the flu 2 days out of brissy didnt help as he just basically slept the whole way over.

i will sort the rest of the pics over the next couple of days and post a few more pics.

Thanks.

there had been a lot of rain around Brewarrina and the creeks were flooded and a lot of the farming land was covered in water and we saw numerous turtles crossing the road - my dad was annoyed I kept stopping to move them off the road!

a full body shot.....


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 6, 2012)

Snake looks to be _Pseudonaja inframacula_.


----------



## deebo (Aug 6, 2012)

thanks for that....nice to know what it is.


----------



## OzGecko (Aug 8, 2012)

Not that many field guides show them coming into SA, but there are also Pseudonaja affinis in the area.


----------



## saratoga (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice find with the gold. From the thumbnails I thought the thing in your hand was a nugget!..on closer look I see it's a shingleback.


----------



## deebo (Aug 9, 2012)

I wish that was a nugget! haha! Cant do much with 2.8g of gold but was exciting just to find some and get it out of the ground after digging up hundreds of pieces of rubbish.


----------

